# Add some sort of note regarding waiting on archive.md



## 0 2 (Dec 27, 2020)

archive.md is the most widespread archival tool on the forum, but I notice users often complaining about the long wait times for archiving pages, usually followed by them adding the direct links to the site, proving they were waiting for the process to completely finish. This is something I've observed for a long time now, and I feel it's something which discourages users from properly archiving screenshots. 

You can actually just take the WIP/placeholder link as it loads. To demonstrate, I've archived this subforum just now.






As you can see, the website is being rather slow due to the large quantities of archives being processed. The website didn't complete archiving until roughly five minutes later.





But when this page is shown and gives this link, you can actually just use it as an archive. It will still be processing when a user clicks on it immediately, but as you can see now, it still redirects to the finished archival link.

Archiving is already a small annoyance, but believing you need to wait minutes at a time for each page rather than taking the link instantaneously discourages users from archiving at all. If it was made clearer that links can be taken immediately, either by editing the thread users will regularly stumble across when figuring out how to archive or by adding an informative note in a place where users will notice it, users will be more willing to actually bother archiving to begin with. 

As threads go on and produce more content, the users who readily archived before soon find the process too grating and will cease to so much as provide screencaps let alone archives, and users willing to replace them are few and far between when there is a perception of archiving being more tedious than it actually is. I believe this small change will produce a more ready willingness for users to both archive and post content for threads.


----------



## Null (Dec 27, 2020)

We need to replace archive.md in general because the website owner is a petulant infant who is in the process of throwing a shitfit and blocking Brave altogether. Any real replacement would be very time consuming, in-house, and probably expensive as I'd need harddrives dedicated just to it + help. I've tried testing other solutions and they suck. The manchild owner of archive.md refuses to open source or otherwise make his content available via API as well.


----------



## 0 2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Null said:


> We need to replace archive.md in general because the website owner is a petulant infant who is in the process of throwing a shitfit and blocking Brave altogether. Any real replacement would be very time consuming, in-house, and probably expensive as I'd need harddrives dedicated just to it + help. I've tried testing other solutions and they suck. The manchild owner of archive.md refuses to open source or otherwise make his content available via API as well.


I didn't know that was still happening. It's unfortunate, but if we're stuck with archive.md for the time being, users should at least be aware of how to properly utilize it until a replacement is found.


----------



## Wayneright (Dec 27, 2020)

Null said:


> We need to replace archive.md in general because the website owner is a petulant infant who is in the process of throwing a shitfit and blocking Brave altogether. Any real replacement would be very time consuming, in-house, and probably expensive as I'd need harddrives dedicated just to it + help. I've tried testing other solutions and they suck. The manchild owner of archive.md refuses to open source or otherwise make his content available via API as well.


The replacement for archive.md shouldn't be maintained by somebody who has trouble maintaining a pet project for more than a month. Also Brave is shit.


----------



## Null (Dec 29, 2020)

Wayneright said:


> The replacement for archive.md shouldn't be maintained by somebody who has trouble maintaining a pet project for more than a month. Also Brave is shit.


Brave saved the site, so anime avatar can quiet himself.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 29, 2020)

I use archive.fo and haven't noticed any slowdown recently.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 7, 2021)

I can't deal with the repeated CAPTCHAs of archive.xx, and with it not archiving pages properly. Screenshots are often easier and will be on KiwiFarms forever. If the owner of archive.xx shuts down his service there's going to be a hell of a lot of broken links.


----------

